# GPS Store



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

I purchased a Lowrance Carbon unit from them a couple of years ago. Had them ship it to The Skiff Shop.
Transaction was completed flawlessly.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Raymarine Axiom recently (and friggin love it), no problem,...


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

One of the best I have ever done business with.
Customer Service is great.


----------



## Cape 914 (Jul 4, 2017)

Good customer service, never had a problem with them.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

good place


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone have their web address? Tried gpsstore.com with zero results..


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

great store. Here's their web site Captain:





__





The GPS Store, Inc. GPS Systems, Marine Electronics


The GPS Store, Inc. Official Site - The Worlds Favorite Source for Marine Electronics, Garmin GPS units, Furuno, Lowrance, Raymarine & Accessories.




www.thegpsstore.com


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Bought a VHF radio from them last year, no problems.


----------



## Bjorn240 (Jul 24, 2020)

Same here. Bought a VHF handheld. No issues.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Finbully...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reply's. Looking to purchase a Lowrance and they have 5% off of the new Elite FS.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Just got my new Simrad 3s from them 👍👍👍. As compared to West (rip off) Marine it was almost $400 cheaper when you factor in 10% discount, 3 in 1 ducker was $45 less and no sales tax.


----------

